# A Fresh of the Boat Ant tried to barter(trade in) his old used up Prius for my Prius plus cash.



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Do these foreign Ants actually think I as a private party seller would be stupid enough to trade in my great condition 2011(manufactured in November 2011) Fully Optioned Trim 4 Prius for their 2010 Prius 2 trim(probably manufactured in Fall 2009) with no options, odometer rolled back to 135,000 miles but really with 350,000 miles, a blown head gasket, 100% clogged EGR Pipe and EGR Valve, Clogged Battery Fan, a dying hybrid battery, oil burner with a million other things wrong with it? Do these foreign new to America Ants understand anything about how America works?


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

How many miles on your "great condition 10 years old" Prius?


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Syn said:


> How many miles on your "great condition 10 years old" Prius?





Syn said:


> How many miles on your "great condition 10 years old" Prius?


62,714, all the information is at the link below including photos.








How much money will I get if I sell my Prius?


It's a 2011 Prius 4 with 62,714 miles with Leather Seats, Heated Front Seats, Touch Screen Navigation, JBL Audio, Powered Sunroof, Solar Panel that runs the ventilation system to cool the car while it's turned off. Remote Airconditioning that pre cools the car on hot days, etc. It's a 100%...




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Sal29 said:


> Do these foreign Ants actually think I as a private party seller would be stupid enough to trade in my great condition 2011(manufactured in November 2011) Fully Optioned Trim 4 Prius for their 2010 Prius 2 trim(probably manufactured in Fall 2009) with no options, odometer rolled back to 135,000 miles but really with 350,000 miles, a blown head gasket, 100% clogged EGR Pipe and EGR Valve, Clogged Battery Fan, a dying hybrid battery, oil burner with a million other things wrong with it? Do these foreign new to America Ants understand anything about how America works?


If it was a full blood Indian ant would it make any difference? You may be on the wrong forum pal , all that boat comments is completely out of place amd you got issues. I would not touch a Prius from an UBER driver with a zillion miles.
It may be wise from you to put away the tiki torch and the white nationalist flag, people may found out who you really are .


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Sal29 said:


> their 2010 Prius 2 trim(probably manufactured in Fall 2009) with no options, odometer rolled back to 135,000 miles but really with 350,000 miles, a blown head gasket, 100% clogged EGR Pipe and EGR Valve, Clogged Battery Fan, a dying hybrid battery, oil burner with a million other things wrong with it?


You're *ass*uming hell of a lot of things right there. 🤦‍♂️ And it's freaking Facebook, so WTH did you expect?  I'm sure Carvana will buy your Precious Prius for good money.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Carvana offered me 14.2% more money for my car than what I paid for it it for almost 42 months ago used and drove it for this 42 months.
In a normal world that would be an incredible unimaginable good deal for me, but in this crazy upside down world, I'll wait for a better offer from other potential buyers. Carvana actually offered me like $127 more than they offered me 2 weeks ago. Crazy that the value of a deprecating asset keeps going up every day.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Well... Then you need to deal with the crazies on Facebook. Good luck.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

TomTheAnt said:


> Well... Then you need to deal with the crazies on Facebook. Good luck.


I also have a bunch of car dealerships competing for my car


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Sal29 said:


> Do these foreign new to America Ants understand anything about how America works?


Yes, we foreigners do realize that most of 'muricans live paycheck to paycheck and have no saving at all and maxed out credit cards, so they often have to sell their vehicles to pay bills, but still need a form of transportation. 

Approximately 10 years ago I bought a new-ish Honda Fit from two college students because they were broke. I traded them my old '94 Toyota Camry which I was planing to junk. They needed money immediately, but still needed a car. Camry wasn't even in conversation until we actually met to sign paperwork for Fit, at that time they stated that they're looking for a cheap car and I threw in my Camry.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> I also have a bunch of car dealerships competing for my car


Well aren't you just the belle of the ball. Better sell the carriage before it turns into a pumpkin.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Smells like broke in here.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Sal29 said:


> Crazy that the value of a deprecating asset keeps going up every day.


Is the value of your car up by $127, or the value of your dollar down by $127/(car value)?


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Smells like broke in here.


exactly.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Sal29 said:


> I also have a bunch of car dealerships competing for my car


Umm... Yeah... Okay... Guess you've got it covered, then. How long do you plan to keep the auction going?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Syn said:


> Yes, we foreigners do realize that most of 'muricans live paycheck to paycheck and have no saving at all and maxed out credit cards, so they often have to sell their vehicles to pay bills, but still need a form of transportation.
> 
> Approximately 10 years ago I bought a new-ish Honda Fit from two college students because they were broke. I traded them my old '94 Toyota Camry which I was planing to junk. They needed money immediately, but still needed a car. Camry wasn't even in conversation until we actually met to sign paperwork for Fit, at that time they stated that they're looking for a cheap car and I threw in my Camry.


How was the reliability of the Honda Fit? Any serious and expensive repairs?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Better get to selling that car! The market is already turning.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> How was the reliability of the Honda Fit? Any serious and expensive repairs?


A lot of little electrical gremlins, but usually pretty easy and cheap to fix. No expensive repairs.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Better get to selling that car! The market is already turning.


Except that some sellers don't want to recognize that yet. 🤦‍♂️ I'm patiently waiting in the shadows ready to pounce. 😁


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Sal29 said:


> Carvana offered me 14.2% more money for my car than what I paid for it it for almost 42 months ago used and drove it for this 42 months.
> In a normal world that would be an incredible unimaginable good deal for me, but in this crazy upside down world, I'll wait for a better offer from other potential buyers. Carvana actually offered me like $127 more than they offered me 2 weeks ago. Crazy that the value of a deprecating asset keeps going up every day.


Interesting. I looked at Carvana and also KBB to get a value on my car... Carvana may be giving you more than you paid, but are they giving you it's value? Check KBB.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Carvana also seems to be about $3000 too high on their selling prices too, from prior experience. Not sure about now.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Sal29 said:


> Do these foreign Ants actually think I as a private party seller would be stupid enough to trade in my great condition 2011(manufactured in November 2011) Fully Optioned Trim 4 Prius for their 2010 Prius 2 trim(probably manufactured in Fall 2009) with no options, odometer rolled back to 135,000 miles but really with 350,000 miles, a blown head gasket, 100% clogged EGR Pipe and EGR Valve, Clogged Battery Fan, a dying hybrid battery, oil burner with a million other things wrong with it? Do these foreign new to America Ants understand anything about how America works?


12 grand for a ten year old Prius??? 

If it comes with 5 grand in cash in the trunk then maybe. Otherwise, whiskey tango foxtrot.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Ted Fink said:


> Interesting. I looked at Carvana and also KBB to get a value on my car... Carvana may be giving you more than you paid, but are they giving you it's value? Check KBB.
> 
> View attachment 612405
> View attachment 612406


Carvana offered me more than the kbb estimate, vroom and carmax offered far less. I guess it varies on a case by case basis.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

The Gift of Fish said:


> 12 grand for a ten year old Prius???
> 
> If it comes with 5 grand in cash in the trunk then maybe. Otherwise, whiskey tango foxtrot.


It's 9 years and 9 months old not 10 and you couldn't even get even a bare bones poverty spec 11 year old base model with similar mileage to mine for less than $10,250(which is what this car with screenshot below sold for). This car is almost 2 years older than mine, no leather seats, no touch screen navigation, no premium JBL Audio, no solar panel roof cooling system, no heated seats, no CD changer, no power sunroof, and no remote controlled air conditioning when the car is turned off.
You're out of touch with reality. You probably think houses are cheap now too.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Lipstick on a pig, is still a pig.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Lipstick on a pig, is still a pig.


Hey Cletus, why don't you take a gander at how much a MUCH MUCH more basic, less optioned, much higher mileage Prius than mine costs at Carvana with their no haggle price. https://www.carvana.com/vehicle/1950171
This car would cost $17,000 at a dealership and you could haggle down to $14,999.
My car would cost $20,000 at a dealership and you could haggle it down to $17,999.
My car at $12,000 is a great deal for any buyer.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Sal29 said:


> Hey Cletus, why don't you take a gander at how much a MUCH MUCH more basic, less optioned, much higher mileage Prius than mine costs at Carvana with their no haggle price. https://www.carvana.com/vehicle/1950171
> This car would cost $17,000 at a dealership and you could haggle down to $14,999.
> My car would cost $20,000 at a dealership and you could haggle it down to $17,999.
> My car at $12,000 is a great deal for any buyer.


Oink.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Sal29 said:


> My car at $12,000 is a great deal for any buyer.


And yet nobody bought it


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Syn said:


> And yet nobody bought it


Im waiting for the bidding wars to be over first.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Only on up can the sale of a 10 year old car generate this much interest. Smh


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Sal29 said:


> It's 9 years and 9 months old not 10


Lol this reminds me when my kid says "I'm not 5, I'm 5 & 3/4"


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Sal29 said:


> It's 9 years and 9 months old not 10 and you couldn't even get even a bare bones poverty spec 11 year old base model with similar mileage to mine for less than $10,250(which is what this car with screenshot below sold for). This car is almost 2 years older than mine, no leather seats, no touch screen navigation, no premium JBL Audio, no solar panel roof cooling system, no heated seats, no CD changer, no power sunroof, and no remote controlled air conditioning when the car is turned off.
> You're out of touch with reality. You probably think houses are cheap now too.


Well, there's the thing - I'm not really interested in what other people are prepared to pay for things. People spend all kind of money on all kinds of things that make no sense to me. Some guy once paid $1,800 on eBay for a piece of toast with the image of Jesus on it, which also seems nuts.

Anyway, different strokes for different folks - my comment was that there's no way on God's green Earth that _I_ would pay 12 grand for a 10 year old Prius!


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

An estimate is just an estimate, don't count your chickens until all eggs are hatched. When you actually sell, they will find all sorts of excuses to lower your price. No way in hell anyone pays 12000 for a 10 year old Prius, sure those options are nice but Prius is still a Prius. Hell I paid 10000 for a 2014 E350 with nice options and 125000 miles and used it on black, had to spend 1400 to replace all the shocks and struts plus a new battery and spark plugs though.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Aerodrifting said:


> An estimate is just an estimate, don't count your chickens until all eggs are hatched. When you actually sell, they will find all sorts of excuses to lower your price. No way in hell anyone pays 12000 for a 10 year old Prius, sure those options are nice but Prius is still a Prius. Hell I paid 10000 for a 2014 E350 with nice options and 125000 miles and used it on black, had to spend 1400 to replace all the shocks and struts plus a new battery and spark plugs though.


That's why I listed it at $13,999. There are motivated buyers driving hundreds of miles just to see it. I've gotten "lowball offers" of around $11,300. I'll counter at 12,999, and with the back and forth haggling hopefully I'll sell it around $12,000 or so.


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

Ted Fink said:


> Carvana also seems to be about $3000 too high on their selling prices too, from prior experience. Not sure about now.


Same with Shift.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Sal29 said:


> There are motivated buyers driving hundreds of miles just to see it.


🤦‍♂️


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> That's why I listed it at $13,999. There are motivated buyers driving hundreds of miles just to see it. I've gotten "lowball offers" of around $11,300. I'll counter at 12,999, and with the back and forth haggling hopefully I'll sell it around $12,000 or so.


Omg! Put on the hip waders!


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Update, I did end up selling my Prius for $11,000 Smackers exactly. I could have gotten more by negotiating harder, but it was a young guy and his pregnant wife with a 12 year old gas guzzling Ford F 150 Crew Cab and that were barely making ends meet and they had to take out an auto loan to pay for it. They were complaining about how expensive registration, tags, inspection, etc were. Who knows, maybe they were filthy rich and used and old pickup truck, auto loan check, and modest clothing to fool me.
If it was some rich old fart, I'd have gotten ever penny I could have out of him.
I wish I would have sold maybe a month earlier and I could have gotten $11,500 or maybe even $12,000. It's still a fantastic price considering it's was an 11 year old car with 62,714 miles. The crazy thing is that the KBB estimate has dropped $300 since the day I sold it and $600 since the day I listed it. I sold a little after the top of the market, but still close enough to the top to be happy.
It's crazy that I bought a car for $9,300, drove it for 43 months and then sold it for $11,000.
That's the kind of story you tell your grandkids in 30 years and they won't believe you. I scanned the front and back of the checks with a scanner so that they'll have no choice but to believe me. Used Cars that are bing driven, adding extra wear and tear and reducing remaining life appreciating more than the price of Lumber? What a Crazy World?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Sal29 said:


> I could have gotten more by negotiating harder


Sure. Keep telling yourself that.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Sal29 said:


> Do these foreign Ants actually think I as a private party seller would be stupid enough to trade in my great condition 2011(manufactured in November 2011) Fully Optioned Trim 4 Prius for their 2010 Prius 2


Yeah, it looks that way!


> Do these foreign new to America Ants understand anything about how America works?


Yep. You post an ad and while you wait for a serious buyer, you receive (and ignore) lots of lowball offers. Looks like you don't know how the ignoring part works in America.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Sal29 said:


> Update, I did end up selling my Prius for $11,000 Smackers exactly.


$11,000 for a 10 year old ex-rideshare Prius?  Wow, you totally reamed them!


----------

